# Major OOPS!



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

A friend of mine sent me this link. Apparently the story goes that the guy in the F-350 pulled up to the dump truck to work on it but, didn't tell the dump driver he was there or didn't realize the dump driver was in the cab. The rest you can figure out. The F-350 driver was out of the cab of his truck and wasn't injured.

http://www.clubfte.com/users/monsta/crushed.html


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Reminds me of something else you're *not* supposed to do in a gravel pit: Pull up and park behind one of them b-e-e-e-g loaders. 

I think the score is definitely "Caterpillar - 1, F-word - 0".

'Course, not much short of another 783 would have held up any better.........................................


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

That's the reason I'm always nervous while in the quarry with my 350. I always stay within the operators' sight when getting material.

BTW, looking at the wheels of the crushed truck, it's either a 450 or 550, still no match for the Cat. A tragedy was narrowly averted.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

The guys was just putting a little more air in the tires of the cat wasn't he??

The guys just wanted him to get a little closer so he could get the ladder in position. 


No seriously..... Its a good thing he was out of the cab on the ford... but I guess that a ford can't hold the weight of the cat that well looking at the back end....


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

Reminds me of when I was driving my Saturn home last year. Pulled up to an intersection and a Kenworth long nose dump pulled up behind me. As I was waiting for the traffic to clear I was hit hard from behind. The driver somehow forgot that I was in front of him! He checked his gears and tried to pull forward again. By this time he had pushed me 10 feet as I stood on the brakes! There happened to be a semi driver across from us who alerted the driver that there was a car in front of him. From the cab he honestly couldn't see my car. All I could envision was me in a flattened car. He was cited, repairs to the rear of my car totaled $1000. The Saturn did put up a good fight .....it creased the chrome bumper on the truck!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I was in a similar situation, except I was the truck driver. I was driving a White tractor trailer in a traffic jam. There was a lane of traffic illegally using the shoulder to pass. We came to a bridge abutment where the shoulder traffic had to merge and I thought the last car had cleared my truck. I felt a nudge to the steering wheel, stopped, looked around and checked my mirrors and saw nothing. I tried to proceed and heard a weak horn blowing so I stopped again. I finally noticed the tip of an antenna wiggling over the right side of the hood, this was the only thing visible of the Honda Civic which had tried to squeeze between me and the bridge but failed. I had pinned the car against the bridge abutment, the driver hsad to climb out the passenger window. Cops came, I was *not* cited, but niether was the Honda driver to my protest. The cop said he allready had a bad enough day, I had wanted him charged with the accident.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Heck, now that it's come up, I don't even need a *big* truck to do that kind of stuff.

I worked late one summer evening, til about 8 p.m. The owner of the future home I was at had come to the site to look at some stuff. I hopped into my F-250 4X4 with the across-the-bed tool box, I *did* look out the back window, cut the wheels to the right and put her in R. *Crunch*. I bought the driver's side quarter panel of a red Mercedes. (Did I mention that the guy was a lawyer?) He'd pulled up and parked right next to me on the passenger side. It was one of those little convertibles, and he had the top down. The only part higher than the side of the bed was the windshield, and it was right next to the toolbox. 

(And YES, I *did* walk right past the car on my way to the truck....)


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Been there, done that, not even gonna go into it!


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

the other day one of the guys that works for me was sitting in traffic in the center of town at a red traffic light, he told me he saw a tandem pushing a honda civic throgh the traffic light about 30 feet, when the guy finally realized that he had a car in front of him he stopped, the guy in the car got out and started throwing stuff at the truck and jumping up and down yelling, he said it was the funniest thing (no one was injured) i'm sure the guy didn't even see the car.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*OUUUUUUUUUCCCCCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*

That HAD to have Hurt!!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

My CAT salesman said that the driver of the haul truck did not know that the driver of the ford was not in the truck got out thought he had killed the other driver and had a heart attack.


----------

